# Erste Hilfe Guide



## Dexis (16. Juli 2007)

moin leute^^

ich hab mal einen guide für EH bekommen, den möchte ich euch natürlich net vorenthalten.
zu beachten ist lediglich, dass die jeweiligen anlaufstationen meines guides NUR für die horden-seite ist...


Erste Hilfe Guide (1-375) 

Wichtig: Das Bandagieren bricht ab sobald der Bandagierende oder Bandagierte Schaden abbekommt. 


Übersicht der Verbände: 

Leinenverband = benutzbar ab Skill 1, heilt 66 Schaden in 6 Sekunden 
Schwerer Leinenverband = benutzbar ab Skill 20, heilt 114 Schaden in 6 Sekunden 
Wollverband = benutzbar ab Skill 50, heilt 161 Schaden in 7 Sekunden 
Schwerer Wollverband = benutzbar ab Skill 75, heilt 301 Schaden in 7 Sekunden 
Seidenverband = benutzbar ab Skill 100, heilt 400 Schaden in 8 Sekunden 
Schwerer Seidenverband = benutzbar ab Skill 125, heilt 680 Schaden in 8 Sekunden 
Magiestoffverband = benutzbar ab Skill 150, heilt 800 Schaden in 8 Sekunden 
Schwerer Magiestoffverband = benutzbar ab Skill 175, heilt 1104 Schaden in 8 Sekunden 
Runenstoffverband = benutzbar ab Skill 200, heilt 1360 Schaden in 8 Sekunden 
Schwerer Runenstoffverband = benutzbar ab Skill 225, heilt 2000 Schaden in 8 Sekunden 
Netherstoffverband = Skill 300, heilt 2800 Schaden in 8 Sekunden 
Schwerer Netherstoffverband = Skill 325, heilt 3400 Schaden in 8 Sekunden 


Stoffe:

Leinenstoff - Linen Cloth 
Benötigt: 150 

Wollstoff - Wool Cloth 
Benötigt: 125 

Seidenstoff - Silk Cloth 
Benötigt: 140 

Magiestoff - Mageweave Cloth 
Benötigt: 90 

Runenstoff - Runecloth. 
Benötigt: ca. 130 

Netherstoff. 
Benötigt: ca. 90 


Vorgehensweise:

Skill 1-125 (wichtig: in jeder Hauptstadt gibt es einen Lehrer für EH)

Bei dem Erste Hilfe Lehrer Beruf lernen. 
Stelle Leinenverbände vom von Skill 1-40 her. 

Gehe zum Erste Hilfe Lehrer und lerne Schwere-Leinenverbände. 
Stelle Schwere Leinenverbände von Skill 41-50 her. 

Geh zum Erste Hilfe Lehrer und lerne Erste Hilfe Geselle. 
Stelle Schwere Leinenverbände von Skill 51-80 her. 

Geh zum Erste Hilfe Lehrer und lerne Wollverbände und Gegengift. 
Stelle Wollverbände von Skill 81-115 her. 

Geh zum Erste Hilfe Lehrer und lerne Schwere Wollverbände. 
Stelle Schwere Wollverbände von Skill 116-125 her. 

Skill 125 - 225 

Gehe zu Balai Lok'Wein in Brackenwall (Düstermarschen) und kaufe alle EH-Bücher:
Buch "Erste Hilfe für Experten - Verbinden aber richtig": 1 Gold 
Buch: „Handbuch: Schwerer Seidenverband“: 22 Silber 
Buch: „Handbuch: Magiestoffverband“: 50 Silber 

Stelle Schwere Wollverbände vom Skill 126-150 her. 

Geh zum Erste Hilfe Lehrer (entsprechend in den Städten) und lerne Seidenverbände herzustellen. 
Stelle Seidenverbände von Skill 151-180 her . 

Lese das Buch: „Handbuch: Schwerer Seidenverband“: 
Stelle Seidenverbände von Skill 181-210 her. 

Lese das Buch: „Handbuch: Magiestoffverband“: 
Stelle Magiestoffverbände von Skill 211-225 her. 

Skill 225 – 300 

Spreche mit Arnok im Tal der Geister in Orgrimmar. Er wird dich zu Doktor Gregory Victor in Hammerfall, Arathi Hochland schicken. Der Doktor wird dir eine Quest namens Selektion [engl. “Triage”] geben (man kann auch direkt zum Doktor gehen ohne mit Arnok zu sprechen, dann gehen einem jedoch 900 EP durch die Lappen).

Das Quest: 

Man muss 15 Patienten in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge heilen bevor 6 von ihnen sterben. 
Du wirst in einem Raum mit 6 Liegen sein und am besten stellt man sich so hin, dass man alle im Auge hat (z.B. in der Mitte des Raums). Benutze "V" um die Lebensleiste der Patienten zu sehen. Man bekommt besondere “Triage” Verbände (am besten auf einen HotKey legen) um mit ihnen "schwerstverletzte Soldaten -> dann "schwerverletzte Soldaten" -> und dann "verletzte Soldaten" zu heilen. Schwerstverletzte Patienten werden öfter mal sterben bevor man mit Bandagieren fertig ist. Also am besten direkt sterben lassen wenn man sie nicht direkt nachdem sie gespawnt sind heilen kann. Am besten den nächsten Patienten auswählen bevor man mit dem aktuellen fertig ist und dann nur noch HotKey drücken. "Verletzte Soldaten" sterben auch nach einer gewissen Zeit, also vergiss nicht auch diese zu heilen, wenn seit längerer Zeit kein "schwerstverletzter oder schwerverletzter Soldat" mehr gespawnt sind. 
Man muss die Quest-Bandagen benutzen oder man wird fehlschlagen. Die Questbandagen sind anschließend nicht zu gebrauchen und auch nicht verkaufbar. 


Danach: 

Stelle Magiestoffverbände vom Skill 226-240 her. 

Spreche Doktor Gregory Victor in Hammerfall erneut an, um Schwere Magiestoffverbände zu lernen. 
Stelle Schwere Magiestoffverbände von Skill 241-260 her. 

Spreche Doktor Gregory Victor in Hammerfall erneut an, um Runenstoffverbände zu lernen. 
Stelle Runenstoffverbände von Skill 261-290 her. 

Spreche Doktor Gregory Victor in Hammerfall erneut an, um Schwere Runenstoffverbände zu lernen. 
Stelle Schwere Runenstoffverbände von Skill 291-300 her. 


TBC: 

Kaufe in den Ehrenfesten in der Schwerbenwelt das Buch: "Erste Hilfe für Meister - Hilfe, der Doktor kommt!" für 5 Gold. 

Stelle Schwere Runenstoffverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 301 - 330 her. 

Kaufe in der Falkenwacht auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel das Buch: "Handbuch: Netherstoffverband“ von Aresella für 2 Gold. 

Stelle Netherstoffverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 331 - 360 her. 

Kaufe in der Falkenwacht auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel das Buch: "Handbuch: Schwerer Netherstoffverband“ von Aresella für 4 Gold 

Stelle schwere Netherstoffverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 361 - 375 her.




So, ich hoffe, damit ist einigen geholfen (muhaha, doppeldeutig^^)

Dexis


----------



## Plumpsack (16. Juli 2007)

Die Bücher der Allianz sind bei Deneb Wandler im Arathihochland zu kaufen.

Das Quest für Erste Hilfe "Triage" gibt es bei Doktor Gustaf Van Howzen (Für die Allianz)

Nachdem man die Quest abgeschlossen hat, kann man mit Skill 240 *bei* Doktor Gustaf Van Howzen / Doktor Gregory Victor Schwerer Magiestoffverband erlernen. Mit Skill 260 Runenstoffverband und mit Skill 290 Schwerer Runenstoffverband.

Daher ist es ratsam ca. 50 Magiestoff und ca. 40 Runenstoff mitzunehmen um direkt auf Skill 290 zu kommen, ansonsten muss man jedesmal wieder zu dem Lehrer bei der man die Q gemacht hat.


Könnte man noch ergänzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sonst ist alles drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guernica (19. Juli 2007)

Wenn du etwas kopierst dann bitte mit Quellenangabe.

Vergleiche:


> Man muss 15 Patienten in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge heilen bevor 6 von ihnen sterben.
> Du wirst in einem Raum mit 6 Liegen sein und am besten stellt man sich so hin, dass man alle im Auge hat (z.B. in der Mitte des Raums). Benutze "V" um die Lebensleiste der Patienten zu sehen. Man bekommt besondere “Triage” Verbände (am besten auf einen HotKey legen) um mit ihnen "schwerstverletzte Soldaten -> dann "schwerverletzte Soldaten" -> und dann "verletzte Soldaten" zu heilen. Schwerstverletzte Patienten werden öfter mal sterben bevor man mit Bandagieren fertig ist. Also am besten direkt sterben lassen wenn man sie nicht direkt nachdem sie gespawnt sind heilen kann. Am besten den nächsten Patienten auswählen bevor man mit dem aktuellen fertig ist und dann nur noch HotKey drücken. "Verletzte Soldaten" sterben auch nach einer gewissen Zeit, also vergiss nicht auch diese zu heilen, wenn seit längerer Zeit kein "schwerstverletzter oder schwerverletzter Soldat" mehr gespawnt sind.
> Man muss die Quest-Bandagen benutzen oder man wird fehlschlagen. Die Questbandagen sind anschließend nicht zu gebrauchen und auch nicht verkaufbar.



mit: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...72389&sid=3

Das ist mein Text, auch wenn du die Skillschritte leicht angepasst hast und warum auch immer die Allianzlehrer und Händler weggelassen hast.

Mein Guide ist dafür da um allen zu helfen und sollte auch möglichst breit Publik gemacht werden, aber ich kann es nicht leiden, wenn man etwas als seine eigene Arbeit ausgibt. Daher bitte Quellenangabe nennen.

Grüße,
Guernica

PS: Hier ist auch nochmal der Originalthread, den ich "unsticky" machen lassen musste, weil ich ihn nicht editieren konnte: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...856&sid=3#0


----------



## Dexis (19. Juli 2007)

hi guernica,

hier noch mal die erste zeile meines posts:
"ich hab mal einen guide für EH bekommen, den möchte ich euch natürlich net vorenthalten."

ich habe nie behauptet, das dieser guide von mir selbst ist! vielmehr habe ich den text mal von einem ehemaligen gilden-mitglied erhalten. ich wollte diesen den anderen spielern einfach nur zur verfügung stellen.

dass der text von jmd anderen editiert ist, war mir klar, hätte ich aber wahrscheinlich noch erwähnen sollen.
ich hab ihn lediglich hier aufgenommen, weil in diesem forum für "nebenberufe" noch kein guide vorhanden war...

grüße
Dexis


----------



## Guernica (19. Juli 2007)

Du schreibst aber auch...


> zu beachten ist lediglich, dass die jeweiligen anlaufstationen meines guides NUR für die horden-seite ist...



Du hättest nochmal explizit erwähnen sollen, dass du den Guide über Umwegen erhalten hast, sonst hat man (ich) den Eindruck, dass du ihn kopiert und selbst abgeändert hast.


----------



## Netzhaut (8. August 2007)

Guernica schrieb:


> Du schreibst aber auch...
> Du hättest nochmal explizit erwähnen sollen, dass du den Guide über Umwegen erhalten hast, sonst hat man (ich) den Eindruck, dass du ihn kopiert und selbst abgeändert hast.




Spiel das denn ne Rolle ?
Sehe nirgendwo ein Copyright zeichen oder sowas. Ist doch total überflüssig darüber zu diskutieren wer das wann und wo geschrieben ist. Und den Mullbinden ist das auch Kacka wie Hose.....

Thrall Hall !


----------



## DarkAnkh (22. Dezember 2007)

Kann es sein das seit 2.3 ich Arnok in Orgrimmar nicht mehr ansprechen kann, damit er mich weiter in sArathi ochland schickt? Oder gibt es da einen trick den ich nicht kennen?


----------



## EuropeanOnion (22. Dezember 2007)

hmm, eingeltich schon, brauchst halt den aktuellen skill von 225 (=max.) ... ansonsten gehste einfach direkt arathi, geht ja au 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez
Zwiebel


----------



## DarkAnkh (22. Dezember 2007)

ich kann den zwar ansprechen, aber dann wird mir immer das Fenster angezeigt in dem das erlenbare bzw. bereits gelernt steht. Nichts von "Gehe weiter dahin...." oder so.


----------



## nalcarya (22. Dezember 2007)

DarkAnkh schrieb:


> ich kann den zwar ansprechen, aber dann wird mir immer das Fenster angezeigt in dem das erlenbare bzw. bereits gelernt steht. Nichts von "Gehe weiter dahin...." oder so.


Ähm, das ist ja auch nicht schlimm, du kannst ja einfach so dahingehen, ist ja kein Quest oder so^^


----------



## DarkAnkh (22. Dezember 2007)

> Ähm, das ist ja auch nicht schlimm, du kannst ja einfach so dahingehen, ist ja kein Quest oder so^^



Achso, OK, dann hat sich meine Frage auch erledigt. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Tikume (22. Dezember 2007)

Netzhaut schrieb:


> Spiel das denn ne Rolle ?
> Sehe nirgendwo ein Copyright zeichen oder sowas.



Es ist einfach gutes Benehmen auf die Quelle bei der man sich bedient hat zu verweisen.


----------



## grege (9. Februar 2008)

gibt es auch noch gegengifte für über lvl 25?


----------



## Aerlinn (9. Februar 2008)

Ja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

